# Just curious...



## mrsd211 (Jun 28, 2007)

Are groomers trained for specific breeds or just basic grooming? I wonder, because I took my Yorkie to a national groomer, (our groomer is out of town & the heat has crept up on us, so she needed to be cut short...) anyways, I asked for a 'puppy cut' but leave enough hair for a top knot. It looks like they shaved her and left the hair on top. It doesn't look anything like a 'puppy cut' to me. They cut all of the 'Yorkie' off of her. Her beard is super short, almost not even there, her tail is a stub. She just looks weird! So I wondered if groomers are trained for specific cuts on specific breeds. It just looks like a lazy, long shave. Now I have 2 crazy looking Yorkies!  
oh, well, at least it'll grow back!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I am not a groomer but worked for one and I would never touch a Poodle unless wash, nails or just touch up trim. Their are a lot of people that are groomers and I wonder where they got their license from. Then you have others that are just amazing, I think it also depends on experience, like how many years they have been grooming. You can also ask if there is a breed they have a lot of experience with?


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

well every breed is diffrent but every groomer dose it diffrently 

u are trained to use ur clippers as all shave off are the same lol if i had a yorky and didnt want the grooming to do i would ask to have it shaved on the back with a 4 or a 5 blade this will leave it about 1cm long then have the feathering trimmed in to shape and the head trimmed round in to an o that way they r short but still look like the breed 

most breeds are the same trim so once u no the basic one u just change small things like the tail the head eye brows or ears if u see what i mean but poodle and bichons are the same just a diffrent shape and lhasas are a bit diffrent i like them trimmed up all over in a smart puppy cut 

here is a very nervouse yorky i did shes not perfect but she dosnt stop shaking and wont stand for me 



















best thing to do is take a picture of what u want ur dog to look like when next at the groomers


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

The groomer I work with went to school for it up in New York. He can groom just about any breed into their standard cut, although I'm sure he has his favorites. He hates it when owners want to clip their dog into a weird cut that just totally opposes how they are supposed to be groomed (like shaving a Lab, for instance).


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I can tell you that I called a number of groomers when I got my standard poodle, some don't do standard poodles because "it is not cost effective. too much time and not enough compensation"--I actually had one groomer say to me. Other groomers do standards, but not well. Others do them well but charge an arm and a hand to do them so I drive about an hour plus every seven to eight weeks to have Riley groomed, but the groomer has four standard poodles, two she shows so she knows what she is doing and it is in comparison cost effective so therefore worth it.


----------



## mrsd211 (Jun 28, 2007)

the pics are cute, that's what I would've been happy with, i'm not sure what the groomer was thinking... She cut off all of her cuteness. The ears aren't even tipped, they're rounded off... I wish I had looked her over more when I picked her up, but she went from their arms to mine. I have learned my lesson, that's for sure! I should've just waited for our regular groomer, they have 7 Yorkies and know how to cut them.


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

All groomers are trained differently.

I always work to breed standard- sometimes a shortened version but the basics are all there. I will modify this for a personal pet trim if the owner asks -but only if it wont be harmful to the dog - I also have to think about my personal reputation - if an owner asks for a westie to be shaved head to tail very short I wont do it - I understand in doing what the customer wants but it two other westie owners see that and think OMG thats awful (despite the owner liking it) they wont want to come to me -they will assume thats how I groom.

Ginny - for me doing Standard Poodles isnt cost effective - however they are probably the breed I enjoy most and they are such a fantastic advert once done I feel that far outweighs any money I may lose (and while I cant afford to make a loss everyday - sometimes it just isnt about the money - I get a huge satisfaction out of grooming them) I enjoy grooming all size poodles though minis are my favourite.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

that is cool Divadog, I finally found a groomer who probably has the same philosophy as yourself. As a result, Riley looks great and loves going, there should be more groomers like you guys!!!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Ginny01OT said:


> I can tell you that I called a number of groomers when I got my standard poodle, some don't do standard poodles because "it is not cost effective. too much time and not enough compensation"--I actually had one groomer say to me. Other groomers do standards, but not well. Others do them well but charge an arm and a hand to do them so I drive about an hour plus every seven to eight weeks to have Riley groomed, but the groomer has four standard poodles, two she shows so she knows what she is doing and it is in comparison cost effective so therefore worth it.


I groomed for 5 yrs. before I "burned out" went to school and was really quite good at it. Not to toot my own horn or anything LOL. Anyway, it's true standards _can take enormous amounts of time to do, but it depends on what you're doing with them. I had one apricot I did from the time they got her @ 8 wks, every 3 wks, she was kept in a very full puppy cut (which entails hand scissoring from head to tail) and cf/cft. I also have two that came together from a state to our north every 8 wks. The two were much less time consuming to do b'cause their bodies were clipped and all I had to scissor were legs head and tail. A good groomer knows how to schedule dogs like this to make a day still managable. I had 1 employee who did all my bathing and drying, and occasionally some comb out/dematting work with me. That system keeps thing flowing throughout the day. On an average day I had anywhere from 8-12 dogs. Given that probably 4 or 5 are very easy groomings like labs, goldens etc. you try to schedule a bunch of easy ones around something like a full hand scissor or even a couple of hand strips._


----------



## mrsd211 (Jun 28, 2007)

Here is a picture of what she looks like... trust me the picture doesn't do the bad cut justice! She's had a 'puppy cut' before and it didn't look anything like this. Click on the pic to make it larger, I still don't know how to upload bigger pictures... I've also attached a pic of her in her first 'puppy cut'. I know it's hard to tell because they aren't the same angle, but you can clealy see that the groomer left the "Yorkie" in her. Boy, I have really learned my lesson! Either be patient and just wait for our regular groomer or ask questions! I just never thought to ask, I assumed that Yorkies are pretty common dogs these days and a "reputable" place like the one I took her to, would know how to cut one. oh well.


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

Thats one reason im afraid to take my shihtzu to the groomers. I keep him long haired and every groomer I walk into uses nothing but a shaver. Ive walked out of 5-6 different ones in the past 2 weeks. I cant seem to find a good one around here so I just trim him myself how I want it. It can be difficult but after while you get the hang of it. 

That yorkie picture is just sad, (sorry) but that groomer just took every bit of yorkie out of your dog.


----------



## mrsd211 (Jun 28, 2007)

no need for 'sorry', I totally agree with you. The 2nd pic is of her first short cut by the groomers that own 7 (maybe it's 8 now) yorkies.


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

Standard poodles are going to be time consuming for me because I work for myself with no help - its how I like it - but it does mean that I do every thing from start to finish. But as I said I dont mind - the benefits outway the cons!!

That poor yorkie!! The head groom is atrocious in both pictures but she doesnt look like she can see where shes going in the first one. And yes its way to short - and untidy - poor girl wouldnt be so bad if it had been a neat job. But that is appaling - good luck with finding a better groomer!!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> So I wondered if groomers are trained for specific cuts on specific breeds. It just looks like a lazy, long shave. Now I have 2 crazy looking Yorkies!
> oh, well, at least it'll grow back!


Yes, fortunately it does grow back! LOL Groomers are trained for breed specific clips, but let me tell you, that doesn't mean that what you expect is what you'll get! 

I have Standard Poodles, and the stories of bad clips I could tell you! FINDING a groomer who will even do a Standard is hard enough, but getting one who will, and who will understand what you mean when you say you want a "Miami Clip" (or Bikini clip = same clip) is another story! Saying puppy clip could get you anything! LOL 

So, I started to learn on my own. Then found a DVD from Muddy Creek Groomers that changed my ok-so-so grooming job to a polished, professional look! I used to dred grooming and now I just love it (and have fun with all sorts of hairdos)! 

Stick with the groomer you know and trust. When not available, wait until s/he is! 

PS Your Yorkie may not have the clip you wanted, but is just adorable!

BTW, I have the utmost respect and admiration for a good groomer! Especially those who do Standard Poodles - a LOT of work, and time-consuming!


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

i no what ur saying about time consuming but i love trimming poodles so much iv even tought about getting amini lol

wow the head on that yorky dosnt even look like its been done properly hope u do find ur self a good one for next time 

xx


----------

